# Serbian High Flyer- Warren, MI



## Lovebirds

Another bird turned into 911. It is banded. It's a 2007 bird. We got NO response from the SHC club. Finder has been in contact with a few pigeons fanciers in the area, and so far no one will take the bird. Finder just wrote to me and said if no one took the bird by Friday, he was going to release it. Sadly, there's nothing I can do to stop him from doing that unless someone in the area will agree to go get the bird. Any takers..............let me know. I'll send you the finders info.


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm sorry, Renee .. hope you find someone .. fighting my own finding homes battles here in So Cal.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

yea Terry.......gets harder and harder...........I'm gone all day today. If anyone responds to this, can you or someone grab the info from the database? File case # is 5699.


----------



## vegeta2802

Lovebirds I maybe can take it I would have to ask my mom tho.

You know what I am almost a 100% sure I can get the bird I live RIGHT be warren. 
I may have to find it a home after I get it not sure about that, but I well get it so he dose not let the poor little babies out.
I also know someone looking for a pigeon so if I get her/him and can not keep her/him I have a home for it.
Let me know


----------



## horsesgot6

Michelle ,
If You can get This Bird Please Do. 
If Your Friend Ends Up not Taking The Bird and You Can't Keep It Or A Home Isn't Found Close, I'll Be Happy To Have The Bird?
I'll Pay for The Shipping And Send A Box If You Don't Have One. 

Take Care And Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## Hillybean

Michelle,
I pmed Terry to see if she can pm you the finders information.

If you could pick it up that would be wonderful! Even if you can't keep, it'd allow time for someone to have it shipped, if a local home can't be found.

Jennifer,
it is wonderful of you to offer to take it if needed!

Best of luck!
Hilly


----------



## vegeta2802

horsesgot6 said:


> Michelle ,
> If You can get This Bird Please Do.
> If Your Friend Ends Up not Taking The Bird and You Can't Keep It Or A Home Isn't Found Close, I'll Be Happy To Have The Bird?
> I'll Pay for The Shipping And Send A Box If You Don't Have One.
> 
> Take Care And Have A Great Day,
> Jennifer


Thank you, 
I will keep that in mind.


----------



## vegeta2802

Hillybean said:


> Michelle,
> I pmed Terry to see if she can pm you the finders information.
> 
> If you could pick it up that would be wonderful! Even if you can't keep, it'd allow time for someone to have it shipped, if a local home can't be found.


Thank You
Thats what I was thinking. Is gives the bird a better chains of living.
And one way or a anther it will have a home.


----------



## Lovebirds

Michelle, just sent you a PM..............Also sent the finder a message asking what he's done with this bird. I'm hoping he hasn't released it already.


----------



## vegeta2802

well i hope not let me know win you hear from him.
I got a cage up for the bird so I can get it win ever.


----------



## Lovebirds

YEA!! Just talked to the man who has this bird. Michelle is calling him right now and will be getting the bird. He has it in a recycle bin with a screen over the top. Said he spoke with a pigeon fanciers wife on Sunday. He only lives about 6 miles away and would NOT call him back or get the bird. People like that REALLY PISS ME OFF!! Wish I knew who he was...........


----------



## vegeta2802

Ok I just got done talking to him and he was really nice. He feels sorry for the bird being locked up and that is part of way he sayed he was going to let it go. He also sayed he have had it for about a week and dose not know about birds/pigeons so... I well be going to get it at about 3:30 and I well post pic win I get it.


----------



## Lovebirds

vegeta2802 said:


> Ok I just got done talking to him and he was really nice. He feels sorry for the bird being locked up and that is part of way he sayed he was going to let it go. He also sayed he have had it for about a week and dose not know about birds/pigeons so... I well be going to get it at about 3:30 and I well post pic win I get it.


Thanks again!! I"ll check in with you tomorrow.............


----------



## Hillybean

This is WONDERFUL news Michelle and Renee!!

I'm SO very happy this little one will have more time and possibly a home.

Please post after you get it!
-Hilly


----------



## richardtheman

Michelle,

It is really nice of you take this bird in and give him a home. You are very kind, Please do take pics when you him and show us! I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## vegeta2802

Hey eveyone just got back with the little guy. It is a nice bird did not run win I tryed to pick him up.  He also looks really nice and is a ok wate so... The poor bird was outside in the recycle bin and it was just about to rain the poor bird would have been in water . The guy was feeding it wild bird seed. And dont get me wrong the guy was nice and did care about what happend to the bird just and as smart about it. He sayed that was all he had to put the bird in. Also win we got there he just got off the phown with some one from the club and sayed to them he did not have the bird anymore. lol He sayed the club ppl would not go get the bird from him. He's tryed for a week to talk to them then they finle call and say they will not come get it(they were not even that far away. O will he/she is my baby now.  

horsesgot6 
Thank you for saying you would take the baby but I think I am keeping him/her and will put him/her in my loft with my other win we are done building. I am starting him on meds today to make sure he/she is not sick. but all in all the bird looks good so dose the poo. He dose have a few lice on him but not bad and i sprayed him for that. Yea a good happy ending or it looks to be.  

P.S. My mom loves the way the color is in the bird so she is ok me haveing it. I am really happy right now. He even just started eating.

I will have pics in just a little.


----------



## vegeta2802

K here is some pictures for you guys.


----------



## Lovebirds

Michelle, THANK YOU AGAIN!! That is a BEAUTIFUL bird and deserves someone who will love him and take care of him. Lucky bird. Please keep us updated on how he/she does and let us know what you decide to name it. I like "Charcoal" and Charlie for short.  But it's yours now so whatever you come up with.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you Michelle (and Michelle's Mom)! That is a beautiful pigeon!

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6

Michelle 
What A Very Pretty Bird He/she Is. Glad To See This Little One Has A forever Home With You. It's Always Nice To Hear The Happy endings For Animals. This Guy May Have Not Done All the Rigth Things But He tried And Thats what counts He Did Help And It Found this Bird A Home. 
I'm Sure This Bird Will Love Its New Home With You. 

You Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## mr squeaks

What a beautiful pij, Michelle! Congratulations on your new addition!

I like the name Charcoal (Charlie) too...have you decided on another name?

Mr. Squeaks and I wish you both the VERY BEST with Hugs and Scritches!

Shi


----------



## vegeta2802

Thank You you guys  
I was thinking of a name but not sure I well see what works in the next few days.


----------



## Hillybean

Michelle,
it IS for sure a keeper. I am glad to hear you are keeping him .

BEAUTIFUL coloring and bird!

-Hilly


----------



## vegeta2802

Hi i have a question for you about this bird.
If you look at his eyes they are Really light whiteish is that normol or ? All my others are a dark red/orange color.

here is a pic so you can see better.


----------



## TAWhatley

The pearl eyes are quite normal for many of the fancy breeds.

Terry


----------



## vegeta2802

K thank you all of mine are a dark color or the red/orange i have nave seen a light color be for so....


----------



## outcold00

what happend to the bird? What number was on the band?


----------



## Lovebirds

outcold00 said:


> what happend to the bird? What number was on the band?


If you read the whole thread, you'll see that it was adopted by one of our members here at PT. Don't have the info on the band anymore. This was almost 4 months ago. Why do you ask? Do you have birds like this?


----------



## outcold00

Yes I raise Serbian Highfliers in the metro Detroit area. My father also raises them and the band is from one of his club members band. Just wondering whos bird it was? Check under the performing bird section and click on my tread and you can see some of my birds.


----------



## Lovebirds

outcold00 said:


> Yes I raise Serbian Highfliers in the metro Detroit area. My father also raises them and the band is from one of his club members band. Just wondering whos bird it was? Check under the performing bird section and click on my tread and you can see some of my birds.


I know what SHF's are........I'm sure the letters on the band are SHC. Funny thing _(not really)_ is that when these guys are turned into 911 Pigeon Alert they NEVER EVER can find the owners or get any one who actually raises them to take one that is injured, sick, and/or starving to death from being lost. They ALWAYS get adopted out to someone.


----------



## outcold00

Some of these people that raise these birds think that if the bird cant find its way back than its not worth keeping.


----------



## Lovebirds

outcold00 said:


> Some of these people that raise these birds think that if the bird cant find its way back than its not worth keeping.


Oh, believe me...........I KNOW very well that they think this way. That's so very sad, but there's not a lot that can be done about it I guess.


----------



## vegeta2802

outcold00 said:


> Yes I raise Serbian Highfliers in the metro Detroit area. My father also raises them and the band is from one of his club members band. Just wondering whos bird it was? Check under the performing bird section and click on my tread and you can see some of my birds.


Outcold I am the one who got the bird and by what the guy I got it for said no one would come and get him. He is now in my loft and mated to my roller mixed hen. I could get the band # for you but I would not see the point as I really like him and would not give him up. Sorry if it was one of your club members bird but just know he has a really good home.

By the way I did end up naming him Charcoal and he and his mate Roller had two babies.


----------



## outcold00

Its your bird. I was curious to see whose bird it was.


----------

